# Exercise Posture



## Ironbuilt (Jul 17, 2013)

Hows your posture during the weighted exercise you are preforming. When doing standing curls, dumbell or straightbar is your back straight shoulders back as you are doing a controlled movement?  On standing overhead presses are your feet shoulder width apart one slightly in front of the other to reduce low back spine pressure? 
Reason i ask is i viewed some  20 somethings in my gym just asking for injury ..
So next time working out take a look what you are doing, it may save u a dr bill..thanks ib

Feel free to post more posture tips as there are many. i just thought this would be interesting on peoples views


----------



## LastChance (Jul 17, 2013)

My posture when lifting is something that I struggle with.  It seems a lot of times like I am not holding my shoulders even or one foot is turned in more than the other....just lots and lots of little things that I am trying to work on.  

I don't really have anything to offer here except to say that I would like to hear what others have to add here.  

Some of us nub guys struggle with what others of you take for granted.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 17, 2013)

I've learned the hard way as I'm sure many of us have for me anyways lowering the weight and more reps with good form is a lot better in the long run than maxing out every workout to much stress on the joints etc. I still occasionally will go heavy but feel much more soreness when doing lighter to moderate weight with reps. Plus your form gets all jacked up when going heavier for new PR's. I've had one shoulder and a knee not completely from weightlifting but definitely made it a lot worse and caused me to get surgery.

A good spotter is also a must I had some jacktard at a gym recently try and spot from the side of the incline smith machine. And got a sore muscle on line side of my lower back. Since has gone away thank goodness. 

Here's a question when doing deads do you do a reverse grip or normal? Every time I try a reverse it just doesn't feel natural.

Here's another one how about squats ass to grass or parallel? Currently having a partially torn acl and Ortho on my meniscus both in same knee. I tend to stop parallel.
 P


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 17, 2013)

Reads I would go normal even if it required straps.  The main purpose of reverse is its easier to hold on the bar.  With that much weight, I just feel better having my hands in the exact same position.  Competitive powerlifting is a different story.  Plus I have seen several torn bicep tendons doing them that way.  Having torn one I can tell you its no fun.  As far as squatting, do what feels best.  As John Meadows said " Get Freaky With It.  Do what feel best.  Your not lifting weights, your damaging muscle.  Try going from parallel to about 3/4 up, 2 sec up 2sec down.  Constant tension, these are killer.  I really think full range of motion is overemphasized.  Many agree dead lifts are one of the greatest mass building exercises, yet none of the muscles used require full range of motion.  They are great for trap development and that is nearly static.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hows your posture during the weighted exercise you are preforming. When doing standing curls, dumbell or straightbar is your back straight shoulders back as you are doing a controlled movement?  On standing overhead presses are your feet shoulder width apart one slightly in front of the other to reduce low back spine pressure?
> Reason i ask is i viewed some  20 somethings in my gym just asking for injury ..
> So next time working out take a look what you are doing, it may save u a dr bill..thanks ib
> 
> Feel free to post more posture tips as there are many. i just thought this would be interesting on peoples views



Great topic iron.  Many small adjustments can mean the difference between maximizing gains and causing permanent damage.  One common mistake I notice a lot is when people flat bench and raise their shoulders off the bench at the top of the movement.  Imagining pushing yourself into the bench rather than forcing the weight up is a great way to prevent this.  Squatting with your knees over your toes is another common mistake.  The staggered feet for standing military was a great tip.  Keeping your head up for squats and deads will help keep you in a better position.  Keeping elbows slightly tucked during bench takes pressure off your shoulders.  Another posture wrecker is forced reps or too much weight.  Controlled cheating is one thing, but loosing form by pushing too far or using too much weight is just asking for trouble.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am always straight as a board when doing anything.  Shoulders back, head straight.  I always have been like that.  I will look at some of the younger lifters and see what I notice about posture.  Glad that you brought it up.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 18, 2013)

Pretty straight here fellas. Always try my best to keep good form and posture. I may rock a little if lifting heavier, but don't do it that much.  When I was younger I used to think anyway to get that last phucking rep up was OK. But it only caused injuries. I'm a fast  learner, only took 20 years.


----------



## Roman (Jul 18, 2013)

I've been consciously working on my posture when lifting-- it's far from perfect though. Work in progress.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 18, 2013)

Cool Guys.
I know this a kind of self explanatory thread but it good tips for 
the broscience teachers..  keep the tips comin .thanks ib


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 19, 2013)

Barbell presses/ Curl - feet shoulder width apart.

Single Dumbbell -  1 leg forward postition


----------



## thebrick (Jul 19, 2013)

Good thread!   I tell ya, after dealing with degenerated cervical discs a couple years ago, I have learned more after that fact. I was told to keep my head in alignment with my body. Chin down and back and slightly tucked. No "vulture neck". Keep that pressure of those discs in your neck brothers.


----------



## wrees (Jul 27, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Reads I would go normal even if it required straps.  The main purpose of reverse is its easier to hold on the bar.  With that much weight, I just feel better having my hands in the exact same position.  Competitive powerlifting is a different story.  Plus I have seen several torn bicep tendons doing them that way.  Having torn one I can tell you its no fun.  As far as squatting, do what feels best.  As John Meadows said " Get Freaky With It.  Do what feel best.  Your not lifting weights, your damaging muscle.  Try going from parallel to about 3/4 up, 2 sec up 2sec down.  Constant tension, these are killer.  I really think full range of motion is overemphasized.  Many agree dead lifts are one of the greatest mass building exercises, yet none of the muscles used require full range of motion.  They are great for trap development and that is nearly static.



really good points here, i feel the same way about full range....ive been doing full range isolation exercises for a long time and recently..like in the last year started doing more powerlifting like deadlifts, clean and press, squats etc, i feel these are doing much more for my body developmentally. I think the years of full range isolation helped me with definition for sure but i feel like that type of training doesnt teach your mucles to work together...and doesnt give you even growth throughout your body. Your right about dead lifts and traps too....my traps were always lacking while trying to do just dumbell shrugs and barbell shrugs and all...now that im deadlifting and clean and pressing they are changing quickly!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 28, 2013)

Squats to parallel phoe.. deep too much knee strain, shallow too much knee strain  because knees not hammys are being the support.


----------

